# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Evaluarán puesta en marcha de nueva Autoridad Nacional del Agua

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 17 (ANDINA).-* Más de sesenta administradores locales de agua de todo el país se reunirán en Lima para participar esta semana en la primera reunión de trabajo institucional denominada La puesta en marcha de la nueva Autoridad Nacional del Agua-Una tarea urgente.  
El objetivo de la cita es establecer las políticas, lineamientos, directrices y estrategias para el óptimo desarrollo de las funciones que ejercerá la nueva Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA). 
La reunión será inaugurada por el viceministro de Agricultura, José Mercedes Sialer, y presidida por el jefe de la ANA, Abelardo De la Torre. 
Participarán también los directores de línea, así como funcionarios y profesionales de la institución. El encuentro se llevará a cabo del 18 al 20 de febrero.   
Durante la reunión se prevé que los titulares de las Administraciones Locales de Agua, conocidas como ALAS, puedan esclarecer y precisar los aspectos fundamentales de la estrategia nacional y del proyecto de la Ley de los Recursos Hídricos, así como del Reglamento de Organización y Funciones de la ANA.  
Además, analizarán las potencialidades y limitaciones de sus administraciones y plantearán alternativas de solución para la implementación de las directrices técnicas, organizacionales, normativas y legales. 
Finalmente, se establecerán planteamientos que permitan resolver casos de procedimientos administrativos y de fortalecimiento de la identidad y cultura institucional, entre otros importantes temas.   
Se espera que esta primera reunión nacional permita a los participantes conocer y tener claridad de los aspectos que orienten el adecuado funcionamiento de la nueva institucionalidad de la gestión de los recursos hídricos.     
La ANA, creada por Decreto Legislativo Nº 997, es el ente rector del Sistema Nacional de Recursos Hídricos y tiene como principal objetivo enfrentar el gran reto de lograr la modernización de la gestión de los recursos hídricos en el paísTemas similares: La  jefatura de la autoridad nacional del agua visita del ministro de agricultura y de la autoridad nacional del agua a huayto 13.02.10 Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

----------

